# South Narrowneck 5:30am Wednesday 18/4/07



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mattayogi and I are going to hit the sandbags for some tailor and anything else that gets deceived by our baits!!!
The swell and wind should be great - this morning was beautiful!!
We hope to see a few guys tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Dale
How do you fish Narrow Neck? ie bait, lures trolling etc.
I saw it this morning and it was fantastic.

Chris


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris, you can fish it bottom bouncing with bait, or troll with bait or lures. I've had the most success trolling pillies.

If you wanna come with us one morning, give us a hoy. I've got a couple of spare rigs you could use.

Matt


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Matt
Thanks I'll do that.
When are you guys going next :?:

Chris


----------

